# Thursay bench session 5th of january/ fitness studio



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

wide grip bench press

set 1 warm up with 20kg bar 10-12 reps

set 2 warm up 60kgs 5 reps

set 3 100kgs for 5 reps

set 4 120kgs for 5 reps

set 5 140kgs for 5 reps

set 6 170kgs for 5 reps

dips

set 1 20kgs for 5 reps

set 2 60kgs for 5 reps

set 3 100kgs for 5 reps * pb, up 2.5kgs from last week

Dumbell front raises, with one leg forward(alt leg every set) I lift the dumbell to 90, then pause for a second and slowly control the weight down... Find this exercise helps with my stability for flat bench. Front delts can take some punishment.

set 1 12.5kgs dumbells for 5 reps

set 2 27.5kgs dumbells for 5 reps

set 3 40kgs dumbells for 5 reps

hanging leg raises( with dumbell between feet)

set 1 12 reps 10kgs dumbell

set 2 12 reps 17.5kgs dumbell

set 3 10 reps 20kgs dumbell

Next session deadlifts*****


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

chris jenkins said:


> Dumbell front raises, with one leg forward(alt leg every set) I lift the dumbell to 90, then pause for a second and slowly control the weight down... Find this exercise helps with my stability for flat bench. Front delts can take some punishment.
> 
> set 1 12.5kgs dumbells for 5 reps
> 
> ...


40 kgs !!! front raises !!

hold for a second !!!

lower it down under control !!

front delt can take some punishment!!???? 

your not kidding!! are your front delts made out of Kryptonite ??? mg:

jees !! thats a really strong lift Chris, well done mate

or is it me thats just p1ss weak ?


----------



## Ironman (Jul 12, 2005)

dam front raises with 90lb db - that would rip my shoulder out - ever thought about britains strongest man?


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Ha ha, well I have been slaming this exercise for awhile now. Ive been known to jump around the gym like superman ha ha... Saw the exercise on a Ed Coan's training video.. I do them with palms facing in rather than down, somwhat like a hammer raise. I raise the dumbells together also....


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

I would love to, havent got the bodyweight yet, but have been speaking to a friend of mine Gemma Taylor 'Britains strongest woman', thinking of goin up to do some technique training with her and her training partners.


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

so thats 100 kgs held out in front for a second, at arms length,??

do you have a rope tied to the back of your belt and fastent to the wall , to stop you falling over?

or do you wiegh 25 stone?

plus.... hammer style??

do you not find when you get to this kinda weight you can bring biceps in a bit and slightly bend the elbows , bringing the weight closer to your body.

this is in no way a doubting attitude Chris, i am genuinly curious how to achieve such a strong front delt and joint for that matter.!!!!

what bout lower back too Ouch!

slightly OT

we use the water stations in our office the one with a 20 litre bottle on top.

they recently came with handles on(you can guess the rest)

so there basically 20 kg weights.

we had a inter-office compo to find the longest lift ...

i won it,! i kept it at 90 degrees for 1 min 35 secs. palms down straight out

and couldnt train delts for a week .......

i thort i did well but fcuk me i aint invitin you to the next one.!!


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

ha ha, judging by the size of your back in your profile pics you shouldnt have any probs with 40kgs dumbells buddy. Il get Justin Hurley to video clip me on the next bench session... Ive got a habbit of doing crazy things like that in work also.


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

chris your a beast!! are the bench's all un-shirted? or do you shirt up for the final set??

also, sorry for the delay but Bday present, will be there in the morning 

raikey, saying about strongman. lucky bastard is only.... ooooohhhh... 90k in bodyweight!!!


----------



## Rocksteady (Jan 10, 2006)

does anyone else feel that 40kg is too heavy for front raises?

this is not a compound exercise is it

as lee haney says

"stimulate dont annihilate"


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Chris is a strong guy so I would say not. :lift:


----------



## Rocksteady (Jan 10, 2006)

its not about wieght on this one though

if haney only does it with 20-30 kg

40 would take worlds strongest man


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Rocksteady said:


> its not about wieght on this one though
> 
> if haney only does it with 20-30 kg
> 
> 40 would take worlds strongest man


LOL he is stronger than hanley mate lol and not far off WSM lifts and would most prob beat them all if bodyweight was taken into account .....

he is junior world powerlifting champion or worlds most dyed hair contest champ...  one of the two maybe both


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Rocksteady said:


> its not about wieght on this one though
> 
> if haney only does it with 20-30 kg
> 
> 40 would take worlds strongest man


I think you are confusing the terms 'Bodybuilding' with 'Powerlifting'. Different goals so different techniques.


----------



## Rocksteady (Jan 10, 2006)

does he still compete now?

cos there was a guy with the same name who was banned for 2 years


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

yeah he still competes

take a look here mate

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?t=11914


----------



## Rocksteady (Jan 10, 2006)

why was he banned


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

never even knew he was!!!!!


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

Rocksteady said:


> why was he banned


send him a PM ....ask him


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

DB said:


> LOL he is stronger than hanley mate lol and not far off WSM lifts and would most prob beat them all if bodyweight was taken into account .....
> 
> he is junior world powerlifting champion or worlds most dyed hair contest champ...  one of the two maybe both


ha ha ha, Id prefer to be known as the first lol

thanks for the nice comments Tom. Rocksteady my main goal is strength, so the only thing Im annihilating is the large weights!!! This exercise is to help my stability on the bench press. Everyone has different strengths, what you will find in this sport is there are no rules set in stone!!!!

As for the banned thing, I lift with the World Powerlifting Organisation and World Powerlifting Congress. The two federations do not drug test any athletes...

Thanks for the interest all the same..


----------

